# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  الاهرام اليوم: النفطي يطالب بانهاء عقده

## النجمي

*

[overline] [/overline]
[overline]

اوردت صحيفة الاهرام اليوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الاحد 6/6/2010 خبرا يفيد بان التونسي عبد الكريم النفطي بصدد ارسال خطاب لنادي المريخ يطالب فيه بنهاء عقده مع النادي بسبب عدم ظهوره بالطريقة التي كان ياملها جمهور المريخو شددت الصحيفة علي ان المحصلة النهائية ان النفطي لن يعود الي المريخ مجددا.
[/overline]

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*إذا كان ما مرتاح فالافضل لنا وله أن يذهب
فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح باحسان
مع تمنياتي بأن يكون هذا الخبر غير صحيح

*

----------


## النجمي

*فعلا
اذا لم يكن مرتاحا فلن يودي ما تامله منه الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*اتمني ان يكون الخبر صحيح والمابورنا نحن ما بندورو
*

----------


## النجمي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر لون الدم
					

اتمني ان يكون الخبر صحيح والمابورنا نحن ما بندورو



ليس الامر كذلك يا احمر
الرجل يقول انه عجز عن الظهور بالمستوي الذي تامله الجماهير المريخية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كما دايرنا يتخارج
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*بالسلامة والحمد لله
*

----------


## acba77

*الخير فيما اختارة الله
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*لا كبير علي المريخ 

بس بنريدو ودايرنو ومفروض اكون عرف طبيعة الجمهور السوادني
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*النفطى لاعب مهارى الا ان ادائه فى بطولة الابطال الافريقية الاخيرة لم يرضى طموحات الصفوة المامولة فاذا صح الخبر نسال الله ان يخلف للمريخ بما هو افضل
                        	*

----------


## kakoool

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النجمي
					

ليس الامر كذلك يا احمر
الرجل يقول انه عجز عن الظهور بالمستوي الذي تامله الجماهير المريخية





الما بدورنا ما بندورو 
وبرضو العاجز ما بندورو 
عليهو يسهل وعلينا يمهل
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*اتمنى ان يكون الخبر غير صحيح
                        	*

----------


## أبو وفاء

*إذا لم تعد عنده القدرة على اللعب للمريخ وتقديم مستوى جيد فأتمنى منه تقديم الخطاب وبذلك يكون نال إحترامنا له ولسلوكه بإعترافه بعدم قدرته على العطاء .
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*شتل في شتل
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_mamoon
					

شتل في شتل



أبدآ ...ما شتلة وحسب تصريح قريش اليوم ان المحترفين الاجانب للمريخ بعد التسجيلات التكميلية هم:
وارغو بعد تصعيده + النفطى + مهاجم نيحيرى
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*حكاية تحير

الشاب دا كل يوم جاينا منه تصريح في جريدة

بصراحة ومن الآخر المريخ ليس مكاناً للحناسة وليس فريقاً يسصغره اللاعبين

الزعيم أكبر من كل طموحات أي لاعب 

فاذا كان صحيح ماورد عن النفطي


فعليه يسهل وعلينا يمهل
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اقول ليكم حاجة احسن ليه يتفكفك
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قطر ..................................................
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*النفطي لاعب محلي 
ولم يقدم ما يشفع له 
بالإستمرار بكشف المريخ 
ولو ما دايرنا
في 60
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

قطر ..................................................



 
سفر  ..............................
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*والله اذا كان السبب عدم ظهوره بالمستوى المطلوب
فانه رجل محترم يغير على الشعار ويعمل حساب لجماهير النادي
فله منا التحية
                        	*

----------


## بدوري

*النفطى وجد فريق المريخ مدجج بالنجوم و لم يستطيع من فرض  نفسه كنجم يشار اليه بالبنان او اللاعب الذي يصنع الفارق او الذي يقلب الطاولة ، عشان كدا قرر الابتعاد بحفظ ماء وجه ، لانو طيلة الفترة الماضية ما استطاع تقديم اي شيء يعكس موهبته كلاعب صانع العاب او كانت لديه  بصمة واضحة في انتصار ، بل خذل  كل الجماهير المريخية التي كانت تعول عليه في مباراة الترجى  ، بحكم معرفته بخبث الكورة التونسية ليلعب دور القائد والمنقذ ولكن كان عالة في تشكيلة المريخ ، بل كان خصما بمردوده الضعيف.
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*والله حزين جداً لهذا الخبر ..
النفطي لاعب كبير وقد أثبت وجوده وفاعليته في معظم المباريات التي أداها مع الزعيم ..
يجب أن لا نحكم على لاعب اخفق في مباراة أو مبارتان .. والنفطي لاعب كبير وقد أسعدنا كثيراً في جل المباريات التي أداها مع الزعيم ..
وأرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء أن لا ينساقوا مع مانشتات الصحف والتي معظمها ينبع من منطلقات شخصية أو ربما لتوزيع الصحيفة .. 

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*ان شاء الله يكون الخبر غير صحيح؟؟


*

----------


## الغسينابي

*نتمني الا يكون الخبر صحيحا وان كان صحيحا فمن الاولي اخذ النواحي المالية بعين الاعتبار يعني ماممكن لاعب تسجلو بي مبلغ وقدرة ياتي في منتصف الموسم ويريد الذهاب
*

----------


## reddish

*وداعا النفطي ...
كنت رائعا ... ولكنك لم تستطع اكمال مشوار التحدى ..
كرة القدم مسيرة طويلة من النضال المستمر وخاصة عندما ترتبط بقيم الاحتراف ...
نراك قد ترجلت مبكراً... نتمنى لك التوفيق فى ديارك التي لن تستطيع مفارقتها كما يبدو .
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*قشه ماتعتر ليهو شى متوقع من اللعيبه العرب وخاصة النفطى
                        	*

----------


## salam

*يا خبر بفلوس بكرة يبقى ببلاش ..لا تستعجلو الأحكام الولد لسة لابس شعارنا ..!
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*النفطى منذ أن إحتجت بعض الجماهير على مستوى أدائه

فى  مباراة  الترجى قرر أن يبداء مرحلة تأديب لهذه الجماهير 

فكان إدعاء المرض والحديث عن عضلات  البطن ومن ثم التوقف

عن  المشاركه فى التمارين 0

قبل حضوره إلى السودان  وصف بأنه لاعب  مغرور ومتعالى على  الآخريين

وأظنه  يثبت  ذلك الآن 0

الطبيب الأمريكى قال له  أنه  يمكن أن يشارك فى التماريين خللال 48  ساعه

ولكنه  لم  يراعى  ظروف الفريق ومدى الحاجة إليه  وفضل السفر إلى بلده

ليكمل  مراسم زواجه 000  زواج  وإصابه  خطيره  فى منطقة البطن دى  تجى

كيف  ! ؟

إذا فعلاً  طلب هو التخلى عن المريخ رافقته السلامه والدافى زيّو مافى 0
*

----------


## المسلمي

*اتمنى ان يكون الخبر صحيحا فاستايل اللاعب ونعومته لا تشبه المريخ. 
الامر الاهم اتمنى ان نرتقى اداريين واعلاميين وجماهير  بطريقة تعاملنا مع المحترفين الاجانب
*

----------


## المسلمي

*شكرا مانديلا عهدنا بك  دائما ماتضع يدك فى موضع الداء بدقة شديدة
لاعب محترف يكمل مراسم زواجه وفريقه مواجه بمباريات تنافسية هى الاقوى والاهم.
هل تعجز ادارتنا ان تميز بين لاعب مريض واخر يدعى المرض.
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المسلمي
					

شكرا مانديلا عهدنا بك دائما ماتضع يدك فى موضع الداء بدقة شديدة
لاعب محترف يكمل مراسم زواجه وفريقه مواجه بمباريات تنافسية هى الاقوى والاهم.
هل تعجز ادارتنا ان تميز بين لاعب مريض واخر يدعى المرض.



 
 شكراً  لك  يادكتور 000

أملنّا  خيراً كثيراً  بوجودك فى المنبر

لنسعى  جميعاً  لتطويره الذى  يصب فى

مصلحة  مريخ  العزّ ولكن  فيما يبدوا  

فإن  مشغوليات العمل  والحياة  حرمتنا من

طلتك  عليه كثيراً 0

نرجوا أن  تجاهد لتمنحنا من وقتك القليل 0

ولك تحياتى وإحترامى 0




*

----------


## حذيفة هاشم

*مجموعة عربية كبيرة نجحت فى المريخ مثل على النونو ..علاء عبد الزهرة...سعد عطية 
يا سلام ايام حلوة...الا النفطى مع انو قبل سنوات اضاع علينا كاس محمولة جوا من
الصفاقسى  ... غايتو كما مرتاح مع الصفوة خلى يلقى ليهو صفوة 2 التى لم ولن تظهر
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*يجب ان نقف خلفه حتى يخرج من هذا الاحباط ليعود النفطي الذى عشقناه
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*هو من وجه نظري يمر بنفس الشي المر بيه وارغو 
يعني محتاج زول يكون رفيق له 
وكان في بعض الصور انا لاحظت انه لوحده 
خاص في كوره كادوقلي 
والتصوير من رياض
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*نتمنى أن يكون الخبر غير صحيحاً حتى يعود أكثر قوةً .
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*قشة ........................
*

----------


## Deimos

*النفطي من يوم مباراة الترجي وهو ما مرتاح ... وإتأثر كتير برد فعل الجمهور إتجاهه بسبب مستواه في المباراة ... أتمني بقائه لحوجة المريخ الماسة لصانع الألعاب جوار العجب ...

وإذا صح خبر ذهابه فهذا يعني صحة رغبة المريخ في تسجيل الدافي مكان الراحل إيداهور وتسجيل مهاجم مكان النفطي .. وهذا يعني بالضرورة شطب احد اللاعبين لإخلاء خانة خصوصاً بعد تصعيد وارغو ...

*

----------


## الافريقي

*والله اسعد خبر سمعتوا من الصباح يلا بالسلامة 
*

----------


## الافريقي

*:0144:والله اسعد خبر سمعتوا من الصباح يلا بالسلامة :wavey:
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*هو لو عنده اكتر من القدمه ما اجي واشد حيله ولو بدلع خلوه امشي
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

إذا كان ما مرتاح فالافضل لنا وله أن يذهب
فإمساك بمعروف أو تسريح باحسان
مع تمنياتي بأن يكون هذا الخبر غير صحيح



هههههههههه عملتوه زواج يا ايهاب ...
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*النفطي مكسب للمريخ و فقده خسارة و علينا ان نصبر عليه
                        	*

----------


## النجمي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

النفطي مكسب للمريخ و فقده خسارة و علينا ان نصبر عليه



عين العقل يا مهدي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*النفطى من اللاعبين المعروفين على المستوى العربى والافريقى وهو لاعب كبير وبدايته مع المريخ كانت قويه ولكن اغلب الظن ان الراجل بيمر بازمة نفسية لذا لابد من مساندته والوقوف معه حتى يتجاوز هذه المحنة وعلينا كمشجيعين ان لا نكره اللاعبين فى المريخ بالهتافات المعادية .
اتمنى عودته قريبا 
*

----------

